# Stock 67 GTO not so stock



## 67GTOGIRL (Aug 5, 2013)

Did anyone experience the following? I bought a 67 Goat a year ago. It's black with a red racing stripe on the sides; black interior; 4-spd man. transmission. Am trying to keep it as stock as possible. I just received historical info from PHS. Paperwork had the correct VIN#. Car came out of Pontiac MI Ivory on the exterior and red on the interior; Hydramatic transmission. That blew me away. Am now thinking of customizing it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, not uncommon to change the color. That's why you get the PHS before you buy. Mine was painted white when I got it. And who ever painted it white really wanted it white! They removed all the windows, under the package tray was white, all window channels were white. They also removed the vinyl top and threw away the trim, which was almost impossible to find.


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rukee said:


> Yeah, not uncommon to change the color. That's why you get the PHS before you buy. Mine was painted white when I got it. And who ever painted it white really wanted it white! They removed all the windows, under the package tray was white, all window channels were white. They also removed the vinyl top and threw away the trim, which was almost impossible to find.




Wow. that's crazy.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

CUSTOMIZE IT!arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not uncommon for semi bland factory colors to be changed, etc. over the decades. Usually, white or gold cars are changed to more eye-catching colors. Why someone would want to paint a Blue Charcoal '65 GTO white is beyond me. I can understand why anybody would change a car to black, though. It's a universally classy color that always looks great if done right. If you want to modify the car, you should do it. It's your car and your choice. Have fun and enjoy it. To put the car back to white/red/automatic would be expensive and wouldn't get you much enjoyment, IMO. But, before modifications, do the research. Most mods affect other related (and even non related!) systems on the car, and it can snowball into a ton of work--very rarely can you do just _one _modification and have it work out.


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

*Build what you want*

I had the same choice on my 1966, PHS report shows it was originally Palmetto Green with black interior and a black vinyl top, 389 4V with 2-speed auto trans and console, power steering, but manual drum brakes and A/C.

After a re-do sometime in the 90's and 15 years in a barn the only thing left original is the black interior, which needs to be redone. It now has a 455 with a Turbo 350 auto, no vinyl top (I'm NOT mad about that!), and red paint that has faded to orange. 

Since the original drivetrain is long gone and I'm not a fan of Palmetto Green, I decided to build it the way I want to drive it. I'm starting next week on a power 4-wheel disc brake conversion and will be putting in a Muncie 4-speed as soon as I pick up a flywheel and clutch kit. Paint and interior colors are undecided as yet but I will probably pick one of the original colors. No offense to you green lovers :lol: but it's just not for me.

Good luck to you whichever way you decide to go, there's good arguments for going stock and original as well. The best thing is that it's YOUR car and YOU get to make the choice! :cheers

Randy


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

67GTOGIRL said:


> Did anyone experience the following? I bought a 67 Goat a year ago. It's black with a red racing stripe on the sides; black interior; 4-spd man. transmission. Am trying to keep it as stock as possible. I just received historical info from PHS. Paperwork had the correct VIN#. Car came out of Pontiac MI Ivory on the exterior and red on the interior; Hydramatic transmission. That blew me away. Am now thinking of customizing it.


The key question to ask yourself is this one: 

Who are you building the car for? 

If you're building it for someone else (i.e. trying to maximize resale value) then usually 100% original is the safest route. However, if you're building it for YOU to enjoy, then do whatever you like with it and make no apologies :cheers

Bear


----------

